# do you still get a charm with the oberon covers



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

i have the celtic hound in wine it came with the charm which i attached the bungee.I was looking at the new ones they came out with but it dosent say they come with charms.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You get a single, random charm with any order. Doesn't matter if it is a Kindle cover or any other item in their catalog.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> You get a single, random charm with any order. Doesn't matter if it is a Kindle cover or any other item in their catalog.


I thought each design usually has a particular charm that is given out with it. When I look at the picture thread, I see the same charms with the same covers over and over. Is it really random?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it depends on who wraps it up for shipment. Most of the time they have particular charms for a particular product, but sometimes you get something really random.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a cat charm with my River of Heaven cover. I traded it to another member here for a sun charm.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I received a tree charm which perfectly matches my tree of life cover.


----------



## harris (Nov 29, 2010)

Not only did I get a charm, but they also sent me an _additional_ gift - a pewter tree of life magnet! What a gorgeous surprise! So far I'm thrilled with my very first Oberon cover (for my very first Kindle).


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

harris said:


> Not only did I get a charm, but they also sent me an _additional_ gift - a pewter tree of life magnet! What a gorgeous surprise! So far I'm thrilled with my very first Oberon cover (for my very first Kindle).


Yes, I got the same with the K2 Celtic Cross cover that came yesterday.


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes I got the charm and the magnet with my Red Hummingbird last week! ( a thousand pardons for not posting about it!) All my co-workers are jealous


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm desperately hoping for an Oberon for Christmas!  I want the wild roses in red as well as the Verso Rechargable Arc Light in graphite!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## greenmadness (Dec 2, 2010)

I got my World Tree in green today and they included the world tree pewter charm, AND they included a world tree pewter freezer magnet!!

here's a pic of both-










Sorry about the quality, my phone is from 2002


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

greenmadness said:


> I got my World Tree in green today and they included the world tree pewter charm, AND they included a world tree pewter freezer magnet!!
> 
> here's a pic of both-
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous! I just got my Oberon iPad cover today and there was no magnet for me... Oh well. At least I still got my charm.


----------



## greenmadness (Dec 2, 2010)

ScaryMerry said:


> I'm so jealous! I just got my Oberon iPad cover today and there was no magnet for me... Oh well. At least I still got my charm.


The trick is to order during the holidays. Don't forget to include generous amount of smiley faces in their comment section when placing your order. Politeness doesn't go unnoticed


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I did order during the holidays, but I didn't include smileys.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I believe that you receive a charm with each e-reader cover.  I have placed numerous orders for other products and always receive a charge taped to a thank you card with each order.  One charm per order.  I think, but relying upon memory, that I did receive a charm taped to the Oberon thank you card with the e-reader order.  Hope that helps.


----------



## yasakanamee (Dec 13, 2010)

Got the charm AND the magnet! I love oberon!!! the quality of my case is impeccable and i cannot wait to order again!!!


----------

